# Quieter 12 volt vacuum pump



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think a lot depends on where and how you mount it. My Thomas pump isn't exactly quiet, but I put it in the rear corner of the trunk sitting on some foam and held in place with zip ties, no hard mounting points, and I can't hear it in the car when moving and can barely hear it when stopped.


----------



## mcrickman (Sep 10, 2007)

I found an old vacuum pump off a 80's GM car on ebay.

Here's some GM﻿ cars these were used on.

Buick - 82 Skyhawk-J, 82- 85 Skylark-X, Cadillac - 82 Cimmaron, Chevrolet - 84-86 Celebrity-A, 82 Caprice-B, 82 Cavalier-J, 82-85 Citation-X, Oldsmobile - 86 Cierra-A, 82 Firenza-J, 82-84 Omega-X, Pontiac - 85-86 6000, 82 J2000, 82-84 Phoenix-X

It's automotive grade and very quite.

Charlie


----------

